# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  Odruch wymiotny

## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam. Poszukuję jakiegoś sprawdzonego sposobu na odruch wymiotny. Jest on dla mnie strasznym problem. Podejrzewam, że jest on spowodowany silnym lękiem przed jakąkolwiek ingerencją w jamie ustnej. Uniemożliwia mi to naprawienie ewentualnie usunięcie bolących zębów. Już miałem kilka podejść u różnych dentystów i  zawsze kończyło się tym, że to ja wydziwiam i nawet nie próbują rozwiązać mojego problemu tylko odsyłają mnie do następnego dentysty. Może znajdzie się ktoś kto miał już taki problem i znalazł rozwiązanie. Każda sugestia napewno będzie bardzo pomocna.

Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam

----------


## Krzysztof

witam. U jednych osób odruch wymiotny pojawiający się w trakcie manipulacji w jamie ustnej jest silniejszy a u innych słabszy. Przede wszystkim warto zwrócić uwagę, gdzie leży podłoże - czy odruch wymiotny pojawia się, gdy samemu np myjesz zęby. Jeśli nie, być może ma to związek ze stresem, ma podłoże czysto nerwowe. Pozdrawiam serdecznie

----------


## lukin1

Miałam ten sam problem, było to dla mnie tak męczące.Zęby trzeba leczyć, a ja po prostu otwierałam buzię i odruch wymiotny. Dentystka powiedziała, abym kupiła metocroplamid, jest on na receptę, weź od lekarza rodzinnego. Ten lek to po prostu jakaś magia, biorę dwie tabletki jakąs ponad godzinę przed wizyta u stomatologa i do tego wypijam melisę. Idę do stomatologa i nie ma problemu ;-) Te tabletki kosztują około 5 zł.;-)Na 100 % Ci pomoże.

----------


## TomaszK

Faktycznie metoclopramid jest dość dobrym środkiem na te objawy, ale trzeba zauważyć że jego działanie przeciwwymiotne to jeden z wielu działań, nie należy przesadzać z zażywaniem leku. Po drugie jeśli, problem tkwi w psychice tzn. Jest strach przed naprawą zęba, to tabletki przeciwwymiotne nie pomogą, ze względu na to, że są to dwa odmienne stany. W momencie strachu potrzebny będzie środek uspokajający, który zmniejszy stres i zahamuje uczucie mdłości.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## lukin1

A właśnie, że pomaga, wiem to z doświadczenia bo panicznie boje się dentysty. Więc chyba lepiej wziąć te tabletki i zobaczyć czy się uda, choć jestem pewna,że się uda niż doprowadzić zęby do koszmarnego stanu i nic z tym nie robić.

----------


## TomaszK

To, że u Pani zadziałało nie znaczy że u wszystkich działa, każdy organizm działa inaczej i inaczej przyjmuje leki. Proponuję spróbować leków uspokajających.

----------


## popis

Mój sposób na odruch wymiotny :
1 h przed wizytą - 4 tabletki 25 - hydrozyzyny
20 min przed wizyta - 1 tabletka "dormikum "? pastylka nasenna
nie wolno później prowadzić sam.
utrata pamięci chwilowej
wizyta wieczorem - jestem tak otumaniony że tylko mogę iść spać po wizycie :Smile: 
najlepiej iść z kimś , żeby potem odprowadził do domu.

po takiej dawce dentystka była w stanie wyleczyć mi 6 , zrobić wyciski , 
zero odruchu wymiotnego , jedyny problem to zasypianie na fotelu 
ale dentystka powtarza - proszę nie spać , szerzej buzia  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

W moim przypadku pomogła lidokaina w sprayu. Trzeba spryskać dokładnie język, podniebienie i dół. Niestety jest dość nieprzyjemna w smaku i u niektórych osób może powodować silne reakcje alergiczne.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

niektórzy dentyści oferują "głupiego jasia" albo ogólne znieczulenie. Musisz poszukać dentysty (np na pkt.pl/ ) który oferuje różne rodzaje znieczulenia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

tak jak w tytule,zaluje , ze tak pozno przeczytalam ten watek- wtedy może moje zeby bylyby w lepszym stanie.Mnie pomoga nawet 1/4 tabletki.Odgryzam 1/4 i siadam na fotel.Dziala doslownie po kilku sekundach.Dla mnie to jedyny ratunek- no może do 5tki daloby sie wyleczyc bez, ale takie siodemki koszmar bez leku

----------

